# 2004 honeycomb grille insert



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

New to the forum. Any recent discussion on where to purchase just the black honeycomb front grills? Thanks!


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

Hoople said:


> New to the forum. Any recent discussion on where to purchase just the black honeycomb front grills? Thanks!


there are lots of places to buy the SAP grilles for your GTO. I think you can still get them from a GM dealer but the last time I looked they were $249. I have a pair of them that came with my 2005 because I bought the SAP option. I prefer the stock flush-mount ones so I had them take the optional ones back out and put the stock ones in. I have seen these grilles on ebay for ridiculous prices. One seller actually wanted over $600 for his!! I would sell you mine for half price, $125 if you're still looking for some. They were on the car for about 2 weeks and look like new.


----------



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

dmcarroll1969 said:


> there are lots of places to buy the SAP grilles for your GTO. I think you can still get them from a GM dealer but the last time I looked they were $249. I have a pair of them that came with my 2005 because I bought the SAP option. I prefer the stock flush-mount ones so I had them take the optional ones back out and put the stock ones in. I have seen these grilles on ebay for ridiculous prices. One seller actually wanted over $600 for his!! I would sell you mine for half price, $125 if you're still looking for some. They were on the car for about 2 weeks and look like new.


Sounds like a deal to me! Thanks.


----------



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

Hoople said:


> Sounds like a deal to me! Thanks.


Do you have a picture you could send.


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

Hoople said:


> Do you have a picture you could send.


I don't have one but I can get them out of the box and take one for you. Then I'll have to figure out how to send it to you on here.


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

Hoople said:


> Do you have a picture you could send.


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

I'm getting lost between my phone and my computer. Leaving for Florida tomorrow. Be back Sunday. Will try to work out the details with you then. I think I saw your reply saying you wanted them but can't seem to find it again.


----------



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

Yes I’d like them. Please contact me when you return. Thanks! Don.


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

Will do.


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

I'm back from Florida. How do you want to handle this transaction? Would it be better and easier to communicate by email or text?


----------



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

dmcarroll1969 said:


> I'm back from Florida. How do you want to handle this transaction? Would it be better and easier to communicate by email or text?


Yes let’s do email: [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

My regular email is [email protected]


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

Hoople said:


> Yes let’s do email: [email protected]. Thanks!


My email is [email protected].


----------



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

Just sent you email.


----------



## dmcarroll1969 (8 mo ago)

I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Hoople (11 mo ago)

Not sure why. Lets try this a different way. If you can text me at 7042449570.


----------

